# Les plus beaux sites créés sous iWeb !!



## ValentinB (23 Janvier 2007)

Bonsoir &#224; tous, 


Je voudrais savoir si il existe un site qui r&#233;f&#233;rence les plus beaux site cr&#233;&#233;s sous iWeb ? Ou alors si vous ne connaissez pas de site comme cel&#224;, avez-vous quelques exemples int&#233;ressants de sites cr&#233;&#233;s sous iWeb ? Voil&#224; ... 

Je vous remercie d'avance !


----------



## zebulon35 (23 Janvier 2007)

ValentinB a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> 
> Je voudrais savoir si il existe un site qui référence les plus beaux site créés sous iWeb ? Ou alors si vous ne connaissez pas de site comme celà, avez-vous quelques exemples intéressants de sites créés sous iWeb ? Voilà ...
> ...



on peut aller là:
http://www.iwebusersites.com/


----------



## blaco (23 Janvier 2007)

Dis donc, c'est normal que les sites créés sur iweb soient si long à venir à l'écran?  
Il me semble que tous sont un peu lent non?  
Ou bien c'est une impression?


----------



## flotow (23 Janvier 2007)

C'est pas une impression, c'est bien iWeb qui fonctionne comme ca 
d'ailleur, pour 100Mo uploader chez Apple, mon Site.domain fait ~900Mo , impossible de degraisser ca?


----------



## kaos (25 Janvier 2007)

salut à tous .... 

Je n'ai pas tester ce soft ...  tout les logiciels avec une interface graphique simple et assistée demande plus de choses et fournissent un code plus complexe.
Prenez par exemple GoLive propulse des pages déjà  tres lourdes ...(pour avoir comparé vec dream avec test cité ci-dessous)

Pur ceux qui peuvent il serait intérréssant de comparer un sites avec textes et images identique en sortie de différents logiciels (dream et Iweb )
Dans l'ensemble ces logiciels simplifiés sont bien agréables puisqu'ils s'adresse à des particuliers et que le poids du site importe moins que la facilité de réalisation ..
Tout le monde y trouve son compte ;D

Si je tombe sur une démo je le testerais bien // mais à ce qui se dit il est orienté pour les .mac ? vrai/faux ?  c'est quand meme agréable de pas se prendre la téte avec des balises juste pour une galerie photo etc ....

ce fl m'a donné envie de tester :rose:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Avril 2011)

J'ai récemment crée mon site iweb pour présenter ce que j'aime, la photographie, je suis à l'écoute pour tout conseil! 

Mon site


----------



## koeklin (3 Avril 2011)

il existe un topic pour présenter ses sites :
http://forums.macg.co/forum-iweb/vos-sites-fait-par-iweb-exclusivement-130742.html


----------



## zepatente (3 Avril 2011)

Bonjour ,

Voici un annuaire francophone des sistes fait sur iweb http://www.iwebeginner.com/forum/annuaire.php

Bonnes visites


----------



## hubertb (23 Septembre 2011)

salutation à tous,

C'est drôle, vous dites que les sites qui sont fait avec iweb sont long ? Mais chez moi c'est vraiment rapide même sur les autres sites que le mien.


C'est peut être une histoire d'hébergeur ! Mais en tous cas moi je le publie sur un bon hebergeur en Suisse. Et cela se passe bien.

salutation à tous.


----------

